# Had my RAI today



## dlewis1958 (Jul 18, 2012)

I had my radioactive iodine therapy today he said they used 18 mcg. Feeling pretty good except for I am freezing cold which is very abnormal for me I am always hot. Other than that I feel great. I go to my doc in 6 weeks.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Great!!! Fingers crossed in hopes that it works well!


----------



## JPGreco (Mar 2, 2012)

Good luck. I recently had 15mcgs. It made me sick with a head cold, even though the docs said it wouldn't, but it did. Took a few days to get over it, but so far, that has been the only bump in the road. Got my first post RAI doc appt tuesday and had 3 blood tests since. Hoping yours goes as well as mine has been going.


----------



## dlewis1958 (Jul 18, 2012)

Thanks, I felt good the first day, the second day I had a sore throat and it feels like my throat is real tight and very tired. Today I came out of isolation and I did some cleaning and washing all my bed linens and that wore me out. I go back to the endo Sept 10th for my followup appointment.


----------



## JPGreco (Mar 2, 2012)

I think I was told to try to avoid as much direct contact for like a week (that included sharing a bed and kissing) I washed my bed linens twice in that week, but I also exercised and had some sweaty clothes to toss in with it. The doc said that was a good thing cause the sweating helped remove excess RAI. Other than that I didn't really take any special precautions.


----------

